# Monkey Fishing!



## Nate (Sep 11, 2003)

OCALA MEN ARRESTED FOR "MONKEY FISHING" IN PUTNAM

May 28, 2004
CONTACT: Joy M. Hill (352) 732-1225

Two Ocala brothers were arrested by FWC officers Thursday for "monkey fishing" in Bear Creek off of the Ocklawaha River in Putnam County.

Leo Gerald Bright, 60, (DOB 7/24/45), and his brother, Luther George Bright, 50, (DOB 4/14/54), both of 6491 NW 65th Place, Ocala, were each charged with taking freshwater fish by an illegal method - electric shocking device; and possession of illegal gear on freshwaters of the state. Both charges are 2nd degree misdemeanors which each carry a maximum penalty of a $500 fine and 60 days in jail.

Monkey fishing is an illegal method of fishing that was popular years ago, in which the fishermen use a homemade device to send an electrical charge into the water, which causes the fish to swim to the surface to escape the charge. The fishermen then use long-handled dip nets to scoop the slightly stunned fish out of the water.

"The charge produced by this device only affects catfish; it is not strong enough to affect scaled fish like bass or sunfish," said Lt. Bob Lee, the Florida Fish and Wildlife Conservation Commission's law enforcement supervisor in Putnam County.

Lee knows about monkey fishing, since it was quite popular when he started his career in wildlife law enforcement. In fact, 25 years ago he arrested the same two brothers for the same violations in the same area of the Ocklawaha River.

"Two men who know what they're doing can catch 400 to 600 pounds of catfish in four hours of monkey fishing," said Lee, who noted that the unusual name for this type of fishing probably originated because the first monkey machines were operated by turning a hand crank, similar to the organ grinder on the street corner with his monkey.

In Thursday's case, the men had only caught about 40 pounds of catfish and were just beginning their fishing expedition when they were surprised by FWC Officer Chad Albritton and FWC Investigator Ben Allen posing as fishermen.

Allen began investigating the situation on Monday after the FWC received a tip about the men monkey fishing. By Wednesday he and Albritton had found the suspects but weren't able to catch them in the act or with the illegal equipment.

That changed on Thursday when they followed them by boat from the Johnson's Field boat ramp off of Highway 19 to Bear Creek. As the undercover FWC officers rounded a curve in the creek they came upon the two men with the monkey machine in their boat, long-handled dip nets, and the 24 catfish they had just shocked up.

"It is extremely difficult to catch monkey fishermen because they do not bring their equipment back to the ramp. They usually hide it in a swamp behind a large tree or at the junction of several creeks. This makes it imperative that the officers who desire to make this case go after them by boat," said Lee.

"If it is a marked boat, the bad guys will very often see the officers coming and toss the device overboard. That's why Ben's and Chad's strategy of approaching them as fishermen in an unmarked boat was so effective," he added.

After finding the Bright brothers, the officers asked them to follow them back to the boat ramp, equipment and fish intact, which they did without incident. In days past though, things may have gone a bit differently.

"When I first started my career on the St. Johns River, we had at least one monkey fishing complaint a day during the warmer months," said Lee. "When a monkey fisherman was 'jumped,' there was usually a boat chase, and all parties involved thought it was very sporting. That of course was until 1988, when it became a felony to flee on the water."

Although some people do continue to monkey fish, it's not as popular as it once was. Allen said he's only made one other case, and that was three years ago in the same general area.

The Bright brothers' court date is scheduled for June 12 in the Putnam County Courthouse.

Officers donated the catfish to the Rodeheaver Boys Ranch in Palatka.


----------



## MSG Rude (Oct 6, 2003)

This is the first time I have ever heard of something like this and I was laughing my butt off!


----------



## Ryan_Todd (Apr 11, 2004)

they must not be very good at real fishing.


----------



## win4win (Sep 8, 2003)

Never heard it called monkey fishing. We always called em telephones......for calling the fish up. I had one and it reminded me of an old crank phone. You could definitely shock the crapola outta someone with it. Never tried it on the fish.


----------



## redfishman (Apr 3, 2004)

Must have been a deported Cajun. DWF(Dept of Wildlife & Fisheries) is always "catching" an idiot like that....Often they get real slick by running wires off the generator into the water and idling around in the shallow bayous---understand it's heck on the electronics and not too good if you are in an aluminum bateau..........


----------

